# Fluoridating Water Supplies Keeps Us Dumb, Docile, and Sick – Let’s End It



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 4 stage filter system from Costco (really cheap too) and then I boil it in an electric kettle. It's overkill, but since I've been drinking filtered water so long, my stomach can no longer handle chlorinated water. Anything more than 2 gulps of chlorinated water and I get tummy aches.


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

Adrift said:


> I have a 4 stage filter system from Costco (really cheap too) and then I boil it in an electric kettle. It's overkill, but since I've been drinking filtered water so long, my stomach can no longer handle chlorinated water. Anything more than 2 gulps of chlorinated water and I get tummy aches.


This sounds like an extreme measure to have to do all that stuff independently. Unfortunately the source of water is in fact flouridated so you have to be individualistic and do your own thing to avoid the effects of fluoridation.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Ahhhh, uneducated people trying to comment on things they aren't educated in. At least I'm intelligent enough to know I don't have the chemical or statistical background to be able to make judgements on fluoride use without extensive research, work, testing, etc. Thankfully the internet gives everyone a platform to blab on. Source consisting of a single website called "natural society." Friggin' please.


----------

